# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Building a series of Spacecraft in Hexagon

## Digger2000

Building a series of Spacecraft in Hexagon

I am trying to build the known craft from the Fading Suns universe, Im self taught and its taking me ages to get anywhere but I am starting to get somewhere.
This is my first model I have been able to build a proper mesh for, so I feel Im on the route.
Its not quite finished yet but I think thats the best time to start posting it.

This is the League Explorer 



This is the reference Im working from

----------


## Steel General

Looks like a fine start...

----------


## Digger2000

Engines are in

----------


## jtougas

Very Nice !!

----------


## Vorhees

love it, keep em comin

----------

